# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  كلمات مسروقة من دفتر مذكرات طفل

## الوسادة

*


ماما ماني فرحان بالمدرسة، الروضة كانت أحلى، هونيك في ألعاب وزحليطة وتلفزيون لنتفرج على برامج الأطفال

بالمدرسة ما في شي، بس بيطلعونا ع الصف وبينزلونا ع الباحة

 وبالباحة ما في شي أبدا بس منمشي ومنلعب بالركض ورا بعضنا 

وفي ولاد ما لعبوا أبدا ضلوا يبكوا  بدهم يروحوا لعند أمهم...

ماما ما بدي المدرسة خليني روح ع الروضة

مامااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااا بدي روح ع الروضة.
*

----------


## &روان&

كتير حلو وطفولي يسلمو

----------


## عاشقة الاردن

مشكورة اختي عل الموضوع الجميل

----------

